# Are these symptoms typical to IBS? How to handle them?



## minna (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum.

I decided to join, because I can't go through this alone anymore.

This will be a bit long because I want to explain how it all began and then my symptoms. Thanks for reading!

It started with a misdiagnosed stomach flu 8 years ago and then I was diagnosed with gallstones. I tried a natural remedy, and emptied all of the stones. But the stomach pain didn't go away. Then this feeling of pinching and slight discomfort began on the right side, so I suspected gallstones again and went to another doctor. She diagnosed me with IBS.
Now my family all have symptoms of IBS, but my symptoms were different. So I didn't suspect that. She did only an US and said it was definitely spastic colon.

I was put on omeprazole and spasmodil, and for the first time in 8 years, there was no pain or discomfort.

I don't know how to explain the pain properly. It's not like stomach pain, or other pain, which hurts and you feel it's painful. My pain is more of this major discomfort and pushing feeling. If I push back on it, I feel nauseous. I feel as if someone is pushing up on my liver and there's a lot of bloating. I'm certain most of you know exactly what kind of feeling I mean.
The pain also radiates along the ribs and to the shoulder when the bloating is severe.

Are these symptoms typical? I am worried it might be something else, but the doctor says it's just spasms from the colon. It has gotten worse than when I went in the last time to get diagnosed. She says the spasms are located on the right flexure, which is right under the liver, so that explains the pushing sensation.

How I manage: Camomile tea, a lot of water, diet modification and buscopan for those days when I can't handle the pain. But I'll still have trouble sleeping because sometimes the "remedies" will ease the pain, but the discomfort is so bad that I can barely sleep.

The symptoms return whenever I mess up on my diet; bread, fig jam and butter are three foods that I avoid because even a little bit will cause a lot of pain. But there are times when I eat eggs and the bloating starts again, along with stomach pain. It seems now that I've gotten free of stomach pain (occasionally), but the bloating and discomfort on the right side are present no matter what.

Is anyone in the same situation? With these characteristic symptoms? How do you manage?

Thank you very much for reading!


----------

